# Shopping multiple vendors for materials.



## pataya1 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi,
I don't know if anyone out there is super price shopping, but I do it every job.

Every job, weekly, I am checking vendors against vendors on price, quality, and variety of materials.

A lot of guys I am friends think that its crazy. They go to one vendor; all the time; everytime.

I sometimes have to go to 3 vendors to get everything for a job. 
For example, we've only got one vendor in the county that carries mid-weight mud, which I like. 
We've only got 1 vendor that carrys a lightweight all purpose, which I like.

Bags of hot mud are $3 a bag cheaper at a one vendor too. 

And sometimes the vendors have board that I may not care to use.

Must sound nuts but the savings is really there. 
Not just pennies, nickels, and dimes, but real dollars per job saved on materials.

Its beyond just keeping the vendors honest, it seems some just can't get a deal on certain items and thus can't compete on certain items.

Philip


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

Kind of matters on how much material you move. When i first stepped out on my own...i would play one yard against another. I think it hurt me in the long run. Get to know your sales agent...I mean know him well!!! Take him to lunch...find out what makes him tic! Mine loves Bass fishing. Special privileges are hidden deep...and take time to unveil....and most important of all pay your bill on time


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

pataya1 said:


> Hi,
> I don't know if anyone out there is super price shopping, but I do it every job.
> 
> Every job, weekly, I am checking vendors against vendors on price, quality, and variety of materials.
> ...


Over here our local supplier charges extra for everything tools and materials but they also deliver for free but if I need 8 footers or the gc isnt paying for the material ill get it at home depot or lowes. Example the compound at the supplier is almost 18 at home depot its barely 14.50 and the durabond is 5 bucks cheaper. So I guess im the same way if I have to pay for materials


----------

